# Prada Paillettes Clutch



## magneticheart (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:
Not too long ago I scored my first Prada bag. Sniff. It was at a consignment shop and it was an oversized mauvey brown ombre clutch. It's not a classic, but when it comes to accessories I like to cheat once in a while. It was still a splurge, but I grab it (often) when I want to add an avant-garde touch to my outfit. It appears that bag turned me on to the novel idea of Prada clutches; this Prada Paillettes Clutch ($1,250) is not your ordinary sparkly clutch. The medium size is perfection, but the sparkling green row across the top is anything but typical. The mini paillettes are as Fab as they come. A real dazzler.

Source: http://fabsugar.com/2471896Yowza! The price hurts my eyes!

I think it's kinda cute but I'd prefer it much more if it was all black rather than having the green stripe at the top. It reminds me of slime lol


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 8, 2008)

it's okay but the price is more than enough to make me look elsewhere lol


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't like it. The shape is boring, the green does look like slime and those shiny bits would probably come off


----------



## Karren (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow!! That's a lot of money!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like a kid's art project using sequins and moss grass... I don't like it much...


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ewww! Not working for me at all, I could see this item dating quite badly.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd prefer it in one colour, but it's pretty.


----------



## fawp (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of clutches, anyway, but this one really isn't doing anything for me. Especially at that price! Good grief...I could buy a whole new wardrobe for that.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 11, 2008)

Its uglyyy, and so is the price.


----------



## jmaui02 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's nice but so pricey.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh gosh i dont like it at all tbh. It looks like its growing grass on the top or somthing like that. Chia clutch LOL


----------



## Anthea (Nov 12, 2008)

Not quite my style either and the price!!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 12, 2008)

I kept trying to read the quote but my eyes kept darting to the green cuz I was trying to figure out what was wrong with the picture and why there was green at the top lol. but you know for that price they can have their slime


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

I am on the fence about this one. I kind of like it... but I don't know...


----------

